# pepto-bismol unavailable in Australia



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

I have read many posts about peptobismol. I enqired at a pharmacy here (Brisbane Australia) and was told it is available by prescription only since its active ingredient stains the teeth.I dont wish to worry people and have avoided writing this until now>The pharmacist may have given me the wrong info, and it seems to help a lot of people. We wanted to try it and were disappointed actually. Perhaps someone knows some more details?


----------



## Nina M (Feb 10, 2001)

Gilly not certain but peptobismo could be known here in Australia as subcitrite bismuth. Also saw your other posts under Jackie's thread and problem with rigid muscle spasm. Real bad spasms are the main feature of my problem and I'm using the bismuth as a temporary holding measure. Sometimes helpful, somtimes not. Also have same gastro here in Sydney as Jackie. I'm sure she will contact you and pass the info requested. But if you are getting spasms in areas other than the abdomen, or just need to get feedback from others with major spasm problems I would be happy to here from you. Three that I know of in Sydney, (sure there are others). One successfully treated by said gastro, two waiting in the wings.


----------



## Nina M (Feb 10, 2001)

Should have also mentioned that said gastro supplies the bismuth to his patients free, maybe not up to Brisbane though. I found that it is most effective for me if I take three at a time, after meals. In fact 3 x 3 x300gm a day. But notice that taken over a period it can get less effective for me, so cut back or stop for a few days, then use again. Hasn't stained my teeth. As for "the pain", well that's a difficult issue, because it's a different kind of a pain. For me it's more of a rubbed raw friction feeling. Only thing that ever gave some real relief was Panadiene Forte but is now a no-no because of constipation problem.


----------



## Debbie Benning (Jan 25, 2001)

I've taken more Pepto Bismol in my life than you can imagine! I've had IBS-D for 24 years!!! My teeth aren't stained. Pepto is so common here I can't believe you can't get it. While I don't think it works all that well for D-at least for me it is very soothing on the stomach. I use it more for indigestion although haven't had that since I've been taking Prevacid.


----------

